# Check your brittany ferry booking



## Mul (Jan 21, 2019)

NOT a Brexit bashing post ...
Ferry firm amends bookings for extra Brexit crossings - BBC News

Three BF routes had a kicking and folks bookings cancelled.

Better check if you're affected ?

Fortunately we're Newhaven and back Bilbao for our 3 week French pilgrimage August. Bag a few more WC spots for the collective ... as usual.

Chrz Mul.


----------



## witzend (Jan 21, 2019)

Just checked the web site an it doesn't look to be much of a problem their just altering their timetable to include more sailings


----------



## luv2travel (Jan 22, 2019)

Mul said:


> NOT a Brexit bashing post ...
> Ferry firm amends bookings for extra Brexit crossings - BBC News
> 
> Three BF routes had a kicking and folks bookings cancelled.
> ...



Thanks for the heads up.  We are crossing from Poole to Cherbourg on Thursday this week, (our first time so not sure what we are doing yet!)  Anyways, I thought I had better call Britanny Ferries to see what they had to say. The woman I just spoke with said no-one has been cancelled and they couldn't understand why it said that in the BBC News article.  So, everything is still a go for us on Thursday and we have been told not to worry.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 22, 2019)

Dare I say another one from project fear. To move your booking by one or two sailings is hardly the end of the world to someone driving their home behind them.


----------

